# Moving to Vienna, Austria - any groups or willingness to start groups



## Roman (May 27, 2006)

I will most likely be moving to Vienna, Austria in late September to study for my Masters degree. I say most likely, since I first have to be firmly accepted into the university, but it seems likely to happen. Nevertheless, I just want to scout out the situation with respect to D&D gaming ahead of time. So... are there any D&D groups in Vienna? I would prefer to game in English, since my German is very poor (yes, the university course in question is in English), but I am going to be taking intensive German courses over the summer, so my German will hopefully improve, so I would be willing to give gaming a try in German too.


----------

